# Looking At Sob



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

I recently found myself at an RV show - first mistake, then actually sitting down with a salesman - I'm in trouble. But seriously any advice would be welcome. I haven't committed yet.

The deal: Purchase a 2011 Dutchmen Kodiak 290 bhsl Show price 22,900 
Trade in my 2004 23rs for 7,500. Out the door taxes, tags, a few extras $17,000.

http://kodiak-rv.com/index.php?p=floorplans&model=290BHSL

Love the OB but the Kodiak has more room and that new rv shine. I'm a little concerned about the length but the weight seems good. Any one ever deal with Dutchman?

Thanks


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

You could probably get if from Holman or one of the other big wholesale type of dealers. I checked out their website for you - they have it in stock for less than $21k. Maybe sell you current rig on your own. At least use the Holman price to bargain/negotiate with your dealer. Suggest he match it and you pay $750 additional to make up for he shipping you'd have to pay Holman. Check the value of it against listings on craigslist and ebay. Just my 2 cents. Good luck, phillip 
http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/100906/New-2011-Dutchmen-RV-Kodiak-290BHSL.aspx


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The last TT we had was a Kodiak hybrid. I have found the workmanship in our Outback 5er to be better. Just my opinion...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I noticed the photo of the outdoor kitchen and the floor plan do not match. Or are the refrigerator, sink and cabinets only accessible from the inside (doesn't really make sense)?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

The unit has a small cube fridge in the outdoor cooking area. An access panel opens up, the 2 burner stove slides out and the fridge is on the left. On the inside there is a bunk above that space (4 bunks in the rear).

The issue I am currently facing is where I could keep it. 35 ft spaces are hard to come by or very expensive in this area. Can anyone point out other issues I might have with a camper this long.

Thanks


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We also looked at the 2011 Dutchmen Kodiak 290 BHSL when we were shopping for our SOB. That is a sweet TT. Our research of the Dutchman did not uncover any significant issues or owner unhappiness. We did not go with it though becasue it we too long/heavy to meet my requirements for the TV. You do not mention what your TV is? Be careful not to "fall in love" with a TT that to too long/heavy for your TV - in less you plan a TV upgrade - or you will regret it down the road - not to mention get into an unsafe situation.


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

The TV is a 2010 Nissan Titan, 4wd, crew cab w/ tow package.

The Numbers:
Titan
Max Towing 9300 GVWR 7200 Curb Weight 5300

Kodiak 290 BHSL

Dry Weight 5800 Loaded 7,000 (approx)

Current Set-up

23rs dry 4800 Loaded 6000 Over 5,000 miles towed w/o incident.

I feel confident the Titan can handle the extra 1k lbs. My Previous TV was a Nissan Frontier and it towed the OB like a champ. Not so much on really big hills. When I'm hooked up I know I'm towing but the ride is really smooth and stable. Are there any flaws in my logic. I'm almost ready to commit - or should I be commited.

Thanks


----------



## tomE (Nov 22, 2010)

Your logic of loading the 29 with the same 'stuff' as your 23 is a good first step. But, if your trailer is anything like a house, 'stuff' will accumulate to fit the space available. I'd add another 500 lbs.
Given that, your 5300 lbs Nissan is pulling 7500 lbs. With hitch weight transfer of, oh say 700 lbs tongue weight 6000 lb Nissan is pulling 6800 lbs. Maybe not a big deal - will leave others to comment but the tail pulling the dog comes to mind.
Can you have the dealer load up the all the tanks with water to simulate a semi-loaded condition and take it for a good LONG drive. Find few hills, cross winds, etc. Guaranteed you'll feel a difference. But, better to know going into the deal.
Trade in's suck. Put an add in Craig's list or RV trader, see what response you get. You're in NY, maybe wait until the snow and ice thaws.
tomE


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Gbadmc said:


> The unit has a small cube fridge in the outdoor cooking area. An access panel opens up, the 2 burner stove slides out and the fridge is on the left. On the inside there is a bunk above that space (4 bunks in the rear).
> 
> The issue I am currently facing is where I could keep it. 35 ft spaces are hard to come by or very expensive in this area. Can anyone point out other issues I might have with a camper this long.
> 
> Thanks


Our 295RE is 35+ ft overall, almost 60' combined. The only issue for us is being careful about older state and FS campgrounds. I check beforehand to make sure (a) there is a pad long enought to hold the trailer and truck and (







making sure I can actually navigate into the campground with the sharp turns in some of the older CG's. We were at one campground this fall where the ranger strongly advised us to go backwards (wrong way) into the campground to get to and into our site. Good thing we followed his advice.

Newer CG and most RV parks haven't been an issue, but there will be some limitations on your choice of sites, won't have as many to choose from.

While we do have some limitations of campgrounds, we wouldn't change anything. And, we do have to be somewhat careful about where we stop for gas. Generally stop at truck stops w/o any issues.

If you don't do much dry camping, I doubt you'll really have any issues, the outback is actually easier to back than my 14' cargo hauler.


----------

